
Do you recycle e-mail accounts? - kensai
https://medium.com/@Ian.Sioras/do-you-recycle-e-mail-accounts-ae5ea59d32bf
======
ocdtrekkie
The best thing you can do for your own sanity is register your own domain
name, and point ALL of your email at it. Even if it just then forwards to
another service. It makes changing email providers easy, because you just need
to re-point the forwarder, and as long as you own that domain, nobody can
recycle your address or anything of the sort.

Register it until kingdom come while you're at it.

